# Need help decorating with taupe and brown



## NanaVal9 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just purchase a brown sofa with a brown and taupe paisley chair. Am also getting new carpeting which is the neutral color in the paisley. Should I keep it monochromatic by using a taupe paint or use a color? Could using a color for the curtains be enough? Perhaps with an accent wall? And if so, what color would look nice?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would explore using a complimentary or split-complimentary color for accents. The compliment will be directly across the color you have on a color wheel. Split compliments would be the two colors to either side of this compliments. A less dramatic approach would be picking colors analgous to each other. These would be colors near what you have and next to them on the color wheel. 

I use Color Impact 4 from Tiger Color in color consulting. It will let you play with color wheels and sehemes and it does beautiful blends from which you can pick colors. I think it is $50 for a license but you can try it for 30 days or something. 

The major paint companies have virtual painting programs you might want to play with also. You upload your image (or find one in their image library close), mask the different areas to be painted, and play with colors to go in the areas.

Make sure you make color determinations based on how the room is to be used. Colors like you have will look very different under different color temperatures of light, especially if the color rendering index is low.


----------



## janrae58 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Complimentary colours to Browns and taupes*

I have all the same neutral colours and have put a feature wall in of a deep Turqoise(Bengal Blue Dulux) Looks great in a large room,off set with white Walls and I can add more accents in my cushions etc.


Goes beautifully with bright bold colours for accents if you like a modern look. All the best.


----------



## HomesteadHero (Jun 8, 2011)

The beautiful thing about tan furniture is that you can change your decor very easily. I too have tan furniture and I used to have burgundy and hunter green accents. I updated a couple weeks ago and went with a light teal. All I did was change the curtains and add a new rug. The room looks totally different and it was fairly inexpensive.


----------

